# blood in poop, just laid an egg, what to do?!



## Jaclyn J (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to this forum, so I hope I'm doing this right. I have a question about my blind pet pigeon who just laid an egg. She doesn't usually lay eggs, but I noticed she was getting very nesty the last couple of days. This evening when I came home from work I found her sitting on a beautiful, smooth, round egg. I took her out of the cage to hand feed her as a treat, which she really likes. I took her out of her cage and when she pooped, I noticed there was a little bit of blood in her poop. I am going to call the avian vet in the morning, but I wanted to see if anyone here might have any advice. Other than the little bit of blood, she seems to be doing well. She's preening, flying (she likes to jump off my hand and fly a bit), and has lots of energy and a good appetite. Is a little bit of blood common when they lay eggs, or is this a huge cause for concern?

Thanks so much, 
J


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Not sure. Hopefully she is ok. Someone more expert will answer soon. If it is her first egg that might account for a little blood...our pigeon Lucy seemed to,pass a little blood in her poop before laying her first egg. But see what people here say and at least call the vet. Also would watch to make sure her second egg comes out ok in a daybor two.


----------



## ArcticDove (May 4, 2016)

Hi Jaclyn, 

A little bit of blood is common -- heavy bleeding is not. The greater concern would be bacterial or fungal infection, which is an increased risk after the stress of egg-laying. My avian vet typically prescribes an oral antibiotic (metraclopramide) as well as an antifungal (metranidazole). Many breeders recommend a dose of apple cider vinegar in their drinking water, but don't overdo it. Details: 
http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticles/pigeonandloft/wonders-apple-cider-vinegar

It's very dry here, so the birds have their own humidifier in their room, and I make sure they always have plenty of fresh water. Dehydration can contribute to egg-binding. And yes, watch for the second egg. For my bird, they are almost exactly 48 hours apart each time, and always in the evening. By now you've hopefully talked to your vet. Good luck!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*How long has it been since you treated her for worms/parasites?*


----------



## Jaclyn J (Oct 12, 2010)

cwebster said:


> Not sure. Hopefully she is ok. Someone more expert will answer soon. If it is her first egg that might account for a little blood...our pigeon Lucy seemed to,pass a little blood in her poop before laying her first egg. But see what people here say and at least call the vet. Also would watch to make sure her second egg comes out ok in a daybor two.


Thanks for the reply! Her second egg came out and she is just as feisty as ever protecting those eggs now.


----------



## Jaclyn J (Oct 12, 2010)

ArcticDove said:


> Hi Jaclyn,
> 
> A little bit of blood is common -- heavy bleeding is not. The greater concern would be bacterial or fungal infection, which is an increased risk after the stress of egg-laying. My avian vet typically prescribes an oral antibiotic (metraclopramide) as well as an antifungal (metranidazole). Many breeders recommend a dose of apple cider vinegar in their drinking water, but don't overdo it. Details:
> http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticles/pigeonandloft/wonders-apple-cider-vinegar
> ...



THanks so much! I usually add APV in her water when her droppings are less than ideal, and I've added some now. She always has fresh water but I'll be sure to guide her to her water bowl more often during the times when she is out of her cage. Even though she's blind she seems to always make it back to her food and water bowl after wandering around our loft throughout the day. But more frequent drinks couldn't hurt!


----------



## Jaclyn J (Oct 12, 2010)

Skyeking said:


> *How long has it been since you treated her for worms/parasites?*


Hi there,

It has been a while. She's an inside bird and doesn't interact with other birds so I assumed the worms and parasites wouldn't be an issue. Could you recommend a good treatment? 

THank you,
Jaclyn


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jaclyn J said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It has been a while. She's an inside bird and doesn't interact with other birds so I assumed the worms and parasites wouldn't be an issue. Could you recommend a good treatment?
> 
> ...


*Here are some good ones: http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-worms.html

Pigeons do not respond well to some worming meds, therefore it is best to get the ones specifically made for them. Follow dosage exactly. *


----------

